# MTH Z4000 transformer problem



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I have Z4000 transformer that I bought used, and think I may have gotten the proverbial hose job. When I first plugged it in, and turned it on, the red light came on, stayed on and the left hand voltage read 21 volts. I made sure the throttles were both off, turned it off and back on again. Same thing. I unplugged it and did the same start up routine. Same thing. Red light and green lights stay on. Frustrated I pushed the left hand throttle full on and off several times, HARD. A ratcheting noise from within. Next time I turned it on, it worked fine. Several cycles of working fine, then the same problem crops up. Rotate throttle hard on and off, and problem goes away, for awhile. Both throttles are hard (stiff) to operate. Right hand throttle operates just fine with no problems. When left hand throttle gives the problem, right hand throttle does nothing when rotated on and off. Any ideas out there?


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

not positive but if you feel comfortable pull cover off and work left handle see if cam and handle having issues seems like a screw or nut secures it in place. I believe there are a set of alignment marks where cam and handle should line up.

am sure one of the forum techs can chime in as I only did it once a looooooooooog time ago so my memory may not be spot on.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yep, there is some sort of small hex bolt or something on each handle underneath.
While unplugged, Sometimes you have to put the handles at zero volts, loosen the bolts, make sure you are still at zero volts , then tighten.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the previous posts have you covered Bob, you have a mechanical issue with the pot mechanism.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I think that may be it. Now, I need to find a T15 Torx with a shaft longer than 3". The 3" shaft tool will only reach two of the screws. So, off to do a search. Thanks guys. I think I may be able to save this one.


----------

